# Breast mri's



## berryc (Jul 24, 2012)

We are having trouble getting the 3d imaging and the contrast paid when billing for breast mri's.  Any ideas?  We code it with 77059, 76377 and a9579.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## polycoder (Jul 24, 2012)

You need to tell us if you are a Clinic, or outpt hospital or Pro fee.
And I would check  to see if you should be using 76377 or 0159T. See page 380 top right green column for CAD for MRI breast if it is truly CAD or 3D recons.
Some Ins companies pay for contrast, some don't.


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 24, 2012)

And I believe that Medicare is still not paying for 0159T.


----------

